# 2022 Character Design Work



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

My character concept art from the new year. You can post yours too!









*Victoria "Forkenstein"* (she seems like an *ESFJ* in my head)
_A determined mother who'll do anything to save her starving children, even hunting for food in the third circle of Hell with her giant demon fork._

Main Tropes:
Fork Fencing
Mama Bear / Action Mom
Evil Weapon / Hungry Weapon
To Hell and Back


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Hexigoon said:


> My character concept art from the new year. You can post yours too!
> 
> View attachment 892776
> 
> ...


I love your inking! And your choice of tropes, lol.

From the new year, eh? 🤔 I’ll see if I can come up with something.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Hexigoon said:


> My character concept art from the new year. You can post yours too!
> 
> View attachment 892776
> 
> ...


Hexi, how talented!


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Here is my 5 minute 2022 mascot first pass. Hex would you like to give it a name? 😂 I’ll build on it. Could be fun.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Miharu said:


> Hexi, how talented!


Thank you Miharu 




Squirt said:


> Here is my 5 minute 2022 mascot first pass. Hex would you like to give it a name? 😂 I’ll build on it. Could be fun.
> 
> View attachment 892820


That's awesome! You should! Haha,
I ain't too good with the naming part, but his head looks like a bull, so I'd call it a Spinotaur lol


----------



## xAerialHybridx (Oct 19, 2021)

Finally found some artists! Sadly, i'm just a cartoonist that no one takes seriously. I'll follow my dream though! My lastest finalized art piece. Fan art of cryptid from Trevor Henderson, Cartoon Cat.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

A pair of concepts I was just having fun with at work.








(oops this was from 2021... oh well)


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Hexigoon said:


> My character concept art from the new year. You can post yours too!
> 
> View attachment 892847
> 
> ...


Do you do this for a job? Or just a hobby? Or are you making a portfolio for a job? Cool drawing.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

How do you focus on your art projects as an INFJ?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Do you do this for a job? Or just a hobby? Or are you making a portfolio for a job? Cool drawing.


Thanks! But it remains just a hobby. I have done requests for people and enjoy making them happy but I haven't ever made money from art. But yeah I do have a portfolio planned out though for this year.



Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> How do you focus on your art projects as an INFJ?


Is focus something you have issue with?

Well preparation is important, not just with planning and understanding what I want to achieve but also just prepping the body for work. These days I have a walk before I do anything and I think that helps, I come up with ideas quite a bit by moving around or doing something else that's fun. It helps to have a clean work space too and limit distractions. (Screw social media).
When it comes time to do work I find that if I can push through the initial annoyance of starting and feeling that the rough initial draft is crappy ( and I do have to remind myself that it always looks pretty bad in the beginning. ) then I eventually do get into what's called "the zone" or "flow state" and then focusing is effortless, actually the problem then becomes focusing too much and forgetting to take breaks, eat, sleep and everything else.
Eventually the piece starts to form into something decent and that gets me more motivated to keep working on it. New ideas and connections pop up also as I go along, like in the above example I realized near the end that it'd be better if I made the fork its own character too, and how it could parallel Frankenstein's monster and so on.


I often listen to long youtube vids and light music too. Ideally the music should match the tone of the piece and engage the imagination so it can help me process and express the appropriate emotional state. Music should work as a supplement, not a distraction.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hexigoon said:


> My character concept art from the new year. You can post yours too!
> 
> View attachment 892847
> 
> ...


WOW! You are really talented! I can make really nice stick figures.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

tanstaafl28 said:


> WOW! You are really talented! I can make really nice stick figures.


Hey thanks! It's really just from practice. Haha You should post some. Stick figures are valid.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hexigoon said:


> Hey thanks! It's really just from practice. Haha You should post some. Stick figures are valid.


I draw with words.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I draw with words.


Oh, well typography is valid too.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I draw with words.


Man, someday I'm going to upload pictures of my book of Don Quixote, it has drawings that will make you die laughing.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

.removed for privacy reasons.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Can't wait to see your future characters Hexigoon.
And everyone else.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

@Hexigoon , so amazing. Fantastic piece. Though here is my art which you've seen some I still have a long way to go. Love your work. I'm trying to find my style...like I said work in progress. I'm better at photography. 🤔
































My only character art... this was when I was younger I got the logistics that a fairy would be very thin but then didn't add larger back muscles or that peacock feathers could be larger than a fairy... so lost perspective.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> View attachment 892979
> 
> I was mucking around with the texta yesterday and I quite liked the texture of the lines. It started as kind of a meteor and I thought, "Oh I could make a spiky haired character. Like Sonic." Except a different animal.
> 
> ...


Ohh I love the reflective glasses. 🥰


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

NIHM said:


> @Hexigoon , so amazing. Fantastic piece. Though here is my art which you've seen some I still have a long way to go. Love your work. I'm trying to find my style...like I said work in progress. I'm better at photography. 🤔
> 
> View attachment 892987
> View attachment 892988
> ...


Wow that's amazing I love it. You're very talented.

The last person in the realistic portraits looks like @ai.tran.75?


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

NIHM said:


> @Hexigoon , so amazing. Fantastic piece. Though here is my art which you've seen some I still have a long way to go. Love your work. I'm trying to find my style...like I said work in progress. I'm better at photography. 🤔
> 
> View attachment 892987
> View attachment 892988
> ...


1 & 4 reminds me of @ai.tran.75 (is it meant to be?)


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Joe Black said:


> 1 & 4 reminds me of @ai.tran.75 (is it meant to be?)


1 is Katie. 4 is @ai.tran.75 . They were kind enough to let me paint them at the end of 2019 when I was stuck at home. Or maybe it was the start of 2020, can't remember? So nothing new for 2022.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Wow that's amazing I love it. You're very talented.
> 
> The last person in the realistic portraits looks like @ai.tran.75?


Yep that's her. She used it as her avatar for a while.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Hexigoon said:


> My character concept art from the new year. You can post yours too!
> 
> View attachment 892847
> 
> ...


I couldn't help but superficially notice that the hair colour of Victoria is same as your Avatar (Nagisa Shiota - Assassin Classroom). 😅 😁 

She could be a new character on "Don't Starve"! 😁


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Joe Black said:


> I couldn't help but superficially notice that the hair colour of Victoria is same as your Avatar (Nagisa Shiota - Assassin Classroom). 😅 😁
> 
> She could be a new character on "Don't Starve"! 😁


Oh no it's more of a silvery-purple colour, but depending on the colour accuracy of different screens it might appear more light blue like Nagisa's.

 But you're right, I'd say Don't Starve was partly an influence. I played that a while back.


----------

